# Trip to France and Germany



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We are leaving this Friday for 3 weeks on a trip through NE France and into Germany. The route we plan is along the N43 through Metz, crossing into Germany near Strasbourg . Can anyone recommend a good overnight stop near Charleville Mezieres? Or any other info on overnight stops or sites which might come in handy, bearing in mind we have a US RV . 

Many thanks in advance 

Jim


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Jim

It might be worth a PM to hemlock who has stayed in the area of Charleville Mezieres. He has an aire at Montherme a few miles north of CM posted in the aires Region 1 album.
Unfortunately I have no Information on that area myself.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Gillian, thanks for the info.. much appreciated 

Jim 

Update 

Located the Aire on the map, Perfect .. thank you both 

Jim


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Its probably 12 or more years since I last dis so, but I've stayed a couple of times on what is essentially the municipal site at Charleville (Camping du Mont -lympe). Main advantage being that it is walkable into the centre (across a pedestrian suspension bridge if I remember). Useful if you want a stopover with some sightseeing (the square is quite impressive).


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Robin .. much appreciated 

Jim


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Jim. Might be worth a PM to Gerhard--(Username...Boff) he used to live in Germany, now lives in Holland. Thinking about it I think he was asking about Ireland, so he may be away.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Jim. Might be worth a PM to Gerhard--(Username...Boff) he used to live in Germany, now lives in Holland.


Hi,

well he is still here, until July 29th. :wink:

Sorry but I have never been to Charleville-Mezieres by motorhome. However my aires guide lists an aire there and according to the photos inCampingcar-Infos it should have more than enough space for a large US RV. Also Stenay (Post code 55700) about 50 km south-east of Charleville provides a large aire according to the photos.

Entering Germany around Strasbourg you will find a suitable "stellplatz" in Bühl (don't know how you see the "Umlaut", should be a "u" with two dots on top - correct transcription would be "Buehl", under which you can find it in the forum database). Should you want to pay a visit to Strasbourg I would strongly recommend a camp-site, very high burglary risk!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

you can stay in Strasbourg near the " Auberge de Jeunesse " not far away from the Europa bridge to Germany, they have also a " borne de service ".
In KEHL on the other side of the Rhine there is a " Stellplatz " near the watertower.
A busline goes from KEHL to the city of Strasbourg...

for info,

duc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to all who posted, information like this is invaluable before setting off. 

Take care all. 

Jim n Jan


----------

